# FODMAP App



## Katykitten (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Im looking for a comprehensive free FODMAP app, that also suggests alternative foods - the ones Ive seen dont seem to cover all the foods I usually shop for


----------



## spencermm (Feb 15, 2017)

The Monash app, while not free, is worth every penny. I payed $10 for it.(I've never bought an app before.) At 4 weeks into the diet, I use it every day. The people behind it are a group of scientist in Australia. The only way a food gets placed onto the app is if it is tested and certified. IOW, not guessing or making an educated guess based on label profiles.

Worth it imo.


----------

